# TV series on CF-18 pilot training



## MarkOttawa (10 Feb 2007)

Pilots fly high at graduation
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/newsroom/news_e.asp?cat=114&id=2447



> Every year around this time a flight of CF-18s pass over 4 Wing Cold Lake in a one-of-a-kind graduation celebration for Canada's newest fighter pilots.
> 
> What differs this year is that five pilots were followed by camera crews right through arguably the hardest nine months of training of their lives.Canada's newest fighter pilots are Capt. Yannick 'Blow' Jobin, Capt. Riel 'Guns' Erickson, Capt. Tristan 'T-Bag' Mckee, Lt. Shamus 'Carney' Allen and Lt. Dave 'Tickler' McLeod. A film crew working on behalf of the Discovery Channel has been documenting the five pilots through the nine-month fighter pilot course (FPC) at 410 operational training squadron, where students learn how to fly Canada's most potent air asset, the CF-18 Hornet...
> 
> Paperny Films out of Vancouver, B.C. is the company making the series about the pilots. The series, tentatively titled Jetstream, is scheduled to air this fall...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## gaspasser (10 Feb 2007)

Cool, more filming of military stuff.  Top Gun stuff!!
The we are seen on Tv the more recuits we'll get...maybe.    :


----------



## guns_and_roses (22 Nov 2007)

This is very intresting. I'd love to watch this show. Anyone know when its going to start, because that link doesnt work for me.


----------



## Urban (22 Nov 2007)

http://www.discoverychannel.ca/reports/article.aspx?aid=687

I've been watching this one for a while now.

The channel to be playing it doesn't say exactly when it will be aired.

It was supposed to play in fall 2007, but I've found no record of it actually having been aired. I haven't found any record of when it will be aired either, or if it has been axed or whats happening.


----------



## Crimmsy (22 Nov 2007)

I heard it'll be airing early in the new year. I'll ask around and see if anyone knows a more precise date.


----------



## belka (26 Nov 2007)

They were still shooting episodes at the end of September.


----------



## Crimmsy (27 Nov 2007)

I'm told the show is premiering Jan. 8th on Discovery HD.


----------



## Sf2 (27 Nov 2007)

I heard one of the lesson plans during the course is making up goofy nicknames for each other.....


----------



## belka (18 Dec 2007)

Here you go:

http://www.discoverychannel.ca/jetstream/


----------



## dimsum (18 Dec 2007)

I'm not gonna even ask how one of them got the nickname "T-bag".   :-\


----------



## guns_and_roses (22 Dec 2007)

I saw an ad for it today. It will be aired on Jan 8 at 10.


----------



## benny88 (23 Dec 2007)

Looks pretty badass, although I'm suprised the CF allowed filming of training like that. Maybe with the money Discovery Channel paid us we pilots can get a pay raise


----------



## Sf2 (23 Dec 2007)

i don't think Disc would have paid DND any money to do the show.  Im sure DND would take any opportunity for free recruiting....


----------



## JBoyd (23 Dec 2007)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna even ask how one of them got the nickname "T-bag".   :-\



LOL I was thinking the EXACT same thing.... I wonder if he knows what a 'T-bag' is


----------



## dwalter (28 Dec 2007)

I was at Cold Lake when they were filming part of that series. I was staffing an Air Cadet summer camp at the time. It looks like it's going to be a really interesting show. I can't wait for it!


----------



## Robbie (28 Dec 2007)

For those of you that are on Facebook there is even a group!! Very cool. I'm joining it.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=19673787448&ref=mf


----------



## observor 69 (28 Dec 2007)

Speaking of CF-18 training we know that Capt Deanna Brasseur and  Captain Jane (Van Ingen Schenau) Foster graduated from CF-18 training. There is lots of Google info on Maj.Brasseur but whatever happened to Capt. Foster ?


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Dec 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Speaking of CF-18 training we know that Capt Deanna Brasseur and  Captain Jane (Van Ingen Schenau) Foster graduated from CF-18 training. There is lots of Google info on Maj.Brasseur but whatever happened to Capt. Foster ?



If she drops by here, she may mention what she's doing these days, if not....probably not something that's appropriate to pass on without her concurrence. (i.e. a PERSEC [PERsonal SECurity] issue)

For all concerned: As a general note about PERSEC, information about location or employment of serving members is not something that should be released unless: a) the member does so personally, or b) information is disclosed by a DND-approved information release.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## observor 69 (28 Dec 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> If she drops by here, she may mention what she's doing these days, if not....probably not something that's appropriate to pass on without her concurrence. (i.e. a PERSEC [PERsonal SECurity] issue)
> 
> For all concerned: As a general note about PERSEC, information about location or employment of serving members is not something that should be released unless: a) the member does so personally, or b) information is disclosed by a DND-approved information release.
> 
> *The Milnet.ca Staff*



No sweat with the PERSEC stuff but ............can this possibly be her ?

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/15wing/photo_gallery/photo_gallery_e.asp?cat=138&id=1176

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/15wing/photo_gallery/photo_gallery_e.asp?cat=138&id=1169


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Dec 2007)

Seems you've found some DND-released information.  I guess you've answered your own question.


----------



## observor 69 (28 Dec 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Seems you've found some DND-released information.  I guess you've answered your own question.



Not really. Brasseur retired a Major, it seems odd that Foster is only a Capt. and still in  the military by 2007 ? 
Ya I know nothing says she had to get promoted but odds are that she would have made it past Capt.


----------



## armyvern (28 Dec 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Not really. Brasseur retired a Major, it seems odd that Foster is only a Capt. and still in  the military by 2007 ?
> Ya I know nothing says she had to get promoted but odds are that she would have made it past Capt.



I know many career Cpls ... and I also know many career Captains. I even know those who choose to remain there -- rather than increasing their odds of "desk" duties.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Dec 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Speaking of CF-18 training we know that Capt Deanna Brasseur and  Captain Jane (Van Ingen Schenau) Foster graduated from CF-18 training. There is lots of Google info on *Maj.Brasseur* but whatever happened to *Capt. Foster* ?



It seems odd, then, that you referred to Deanna Brasseur as Major and Jane Foster as Capt?

Besides, did you even look closely at the first picture you linked?  You can see the name tag fairly well.

G2G


----------



## observor 69 (28 Dec 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It seems odd, then, that you referred toas Major and Jane Foster as Capt?
> 
> Besides, did you even look closely at the first picture you linked?  You can see the name tag fairly well.
> 
> G2G



Yes I did see that. But as I said to me it is unusual to see people of such a high profile, one of the first two women in the world to fly a jet fighter aircraft, to spend a long career and still be a Capt. 
I am not trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill here it is just in my experience in the fighter world that Capt. Foster would have gone up at least one rank after a number of years.
It also occurs to me that these two women were, as I recall from that time period, under a lot of pressure, they were breaking new ground in the fighter pilot world.
If there is no new info to be added to this topic I will stand down.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> one of the first two women in the world to fly a jet fighter aircraft, to spend a long career and still be a Capt.



Why ?

Is she supposed to be promoted faster because she was the first ?

What does being a woman have to do with anything ?


----------



## observor 69 (28 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why ?
> 
> Is she supposed to be promoted faster because she was the first ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2007)

Going nowhere, except in old, familiar circles around the drain.

This is locked, as it's coming close to someone being a troll.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

